# Home Made Dog Donut/Bed



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

I did this over the weekend and it was like my girls knew I'd made it for them. As soon as I put it on the couch they jumped right in it and took naps lol. 
I made the pillow velcro so I can take out the stuffing and wash it/put in new stuffing as needed. So far so good, now I just need to make a big one


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wowww! that is an awesome job. may i ask what u used in the inside? i have been tryin to make these beds for a while and couldnt get it at all...


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you! 
You would not believe what I used lol... Joann's had clearance on the fake snow people use to decorate with and its a little softer than the regular poly-fil...so I got a bunch of bags for 90% off! I figure if anything gets spilled on the pillow I can just open it up , toss the filling, wash the cover an re-stuff


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great bed. I really should get to sewing some things for my dogs. I haven't done it in a few months.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha vert creative lmaoooo! how do u get the perfect circle! i cut my hand last time when i tried doin a circle and have afraid to go back ever since


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

It really was rewarding to make that and see them use it right away


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Great Job!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh wow! You did an amazing job with it!
I really like the fabric choice


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! You did an amazing job with that. My Mom is a lefty I am a righty so while she is super crafty it was hard when I was at the age that I wanted to learn that stuff for her to teach me. I am not crafty but would like to be. 

Those would sell on etsy ~ you did an amazing job with it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just LOVE seeing how creative and talented people are!
It's a wonderful bed, super adorable and looks oh so cozy!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute!!!! You should do a Tutorial!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Those beds are great! I really like the skull fabric and the last picture is so sweet.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies  
I was considering putting a few on Etsy with some other fabrics because the stuffing is all hypo allergenic and my chi's loved it  They are pretty picky so I'm very suprised and happy at their reactions!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I love these! Wish I was this talented


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job, idea Chilala!!! 
My don't we have a bunch of talented ladies 
on this forum. Awesome. 
Blessings.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

There lovely, your very talanted, and your puppies seem to like all your hard work,makes it all worth while dosen,t it?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool!  x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job..Love the fabric too!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are my dogs favorite kind of beds! I need to make some myself.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks wonderful!!!! I love the fabrics that you used.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

U need to show me how 2 make one lol


----------

